# شباب أخر كآبة



## Fadie (17 يناير 2009)

*لفت انتباهى اوى التوقيعات اللى مليانة اشخاص بتعيط و مكتأبة و حزينة و قرفانة، و لفت انتباهى اوى النكد فى موضوعات الشعر، حتى فى الترانيم شباب حزين و مكتأب!*

*انت ليه حزين؟*

*ليه مكتأب؟*

*ليه شايف الدنيا سودا؟*

*ليه مش شايف اى امل فى الحياة؟*

*ليه فاكر ان الدنيا دى خلاص قفلت معاك على كدة و مفيش منها رجاء؟*

*ليه بتسأل نفسك انت جيت الدنيا دى ليه؟*

*اتناقش معايا انا عايز اسمعك، حقيقى عايز اسمعك...*


----------



## صوت الرب (17 يناير 2009)

*رد: شباب*

*اِفْرَحُوا فِي الرَّبِّ كُلَّ حِينٍ وَأَقُولُ أَيْضاً افْرَحُوا.
.
بس يا فادي مش ضروري الصور الموجودة
تعبر عن نفسية أصحابها ...*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 يناير 2009)

*



			و لفت انتباهى اوى النكد فى موضوعات الشعر،
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

شكلك قاصدنى انا بالجمله دى ههههههه 
بس انسى مش هبطل كتابه
بص هو النهارده بقت  كل حاجه بتدعو للهم والغم ..خد عندك مشاكل الشباب المعروفه للجميع .. الاضطهادات اللى حوالينا حتى فى المواصلات وما بين الجيران وفى الشغل والمصالح الحكوميه .. دلع الحكومه للشعب والحته دى حد غيرى يتكلم فيها هههههههه
غير بقى الاحداث العالميه والازمه الماليه اللى أثرت على كل الناس وأبتدت تظهرلها حوادث والمناظر الرومانسيه الرائعه اللى بنشوفها فى نشرات الاخبار .. كل ده ومش عاوزنا نتأثر بس ارجع واقول أكيد اللى قلبه مليان بنور المسيح لازم يبقى فرحان مهما مر عليه وقت صعب .. طولت عليك بس اصل الموضوع بجد عجبنى وعلشان كده تستحق التقييم .​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (18 يناير 2009)

*انا مكنتش كئيبة بس كفاية مشاركتك يا دونا فكرتنى باللى احنا فيه هههههههههههههه
وكمان احب اقول يا فادى ان فى ناس كتير فى امتحانات ودى كتييييييييير بتكون فترة نكد وهم وغم وكل حاجة كئيييييبة 
واشكرك على طرحك للموضوع وربنا يبعد عننا كل حزن وكآبة​*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (20 يناير 2009)

*لا وكمان  يقصدنى انا تقريبا كول اشعارى وكتاباتى حزن فى حزن فى اكتئاب
صدقنى الواحد بيحاول يفرح وبيحاول بس فى لحظات ضيق بتقابلنا غصبن عننا
لازم نتعب وناخد فترة لما نرجع للمود بتاعنا وفى ناس بتفشى ضيقها وغضبها
فى الكتابه وصدقنى هيبقى دة  افضل من انه الواحد يعمل حاجه مش صح*


----------



## ميرنا (20 يناير 2009)

بامانة مفى حاجة تستاهل انك تحزن ولا توصل للكئابة علشانها بجد على يد فادى شاف السنة اللى فاتت كنت ازاى والسنة دى كنت ازاى ​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (20 يناير 2009)

*الراي بتاعي دونا قالتة 
في حجات كتيرة في الحياة بتضايق وبتستدعيك غصب عنك للكابة غصب عنك حتي لو  انت طبيعتك مرح ومتفائل 
يعني بيكفي منظر طفل تشوفة في التلفزيون مجروح في غزة وابوة شايلة علي ايدة بينزف وفي حالة صعبة
ومتنساش كل واحد فينا عندة شيء بيعاني منة 
بنطلع اللي جوانا في اللي بنكتبة بدل ما يجرالنا حاجة 
طيب اقولك حاجة 
انا في الشعر مش بقدر اكتب غير لما شيء اتاثر بية 
قصدي يعني مش لازم انا اللي  مريت بية لكن اكون حسيت بمعاناة حد او مشاعر حد عايشها 
وفي الغالب بتكون فيها شجن
مرسي علي الموضوع الحلو يا فادي​*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (21 يناير 2009)

*بصى يافادى يبنى انا من زمان وانا بحب الحزن فى الاغانى كان او فى الترانيم 

وبميل للوحدة اكتر وانى اقعد قدام البحر واعيط تقولى ليه معرفش

اسمنى قدام الناس بضحك واهزر واقول نكت 

بس الله يسامحها مس عندنا فى ثانوى شافتنى بضحك وعمالة اجرى فى الفصل واهزر

قالتلى انتى بتهزرى قدام باباكى كدة واالحمد لله 

تانى اسبوع مامتى توفت وهلما جرة 

فكرتنى بواحد الله يمسيه بالخير كان دايما 

يقولى انت تعزى النكد زى عنيكى 

تتنكدى لو متنكديش

وبس بقى كفاية نكد لحد كدة ​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 يناير 2009)

ده بيدل على حياتنا 

اى حياتنا العمليه 

الالى احنا عايشنها 

كلها احزان ومافيهاش حاجه تفرح 

علشان نفرح 

موضوع عندك حق فيه 

احيك على قوه الملاحظه 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ويبعد عن الحزن ​


----------



## جيلان (21 يناير 2009)

*يا لهوى مش بحب الحزن والكأبة خالص انشلة حتى الدنيا تولع
مش تكبير دماغ بس عادى اصل كل يوم وكل ثانية كمان حاجات منيلة بتحصل هنقضيها كابة على طول يعنى
حتى فى الامتحانات مافيش مشاكل ومش بحب الصور بتاعة الدموع والناس الى مبلمة والكلام ده
بجد مافيش حاجة تستاهل
عادى يعنى*


----------



## marcelino (21 يناير 2009)

*احنا في دنيا وبلد مافيهاش حاجه عدله :smi411:
*​


----------



## رحيق (21 يناير 2009)

الكائبه ما بتحل مشكله


شعاري في الحياه

طنش تعش تنتعش


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (21 يناير 2009)

*هو فادي راح فين 
فجر الموضوع وخلا الكل يفصح عن ما بداخلة ومشي مردش​*


----------



## SALVATION (21 يناير 2009)

_تقدر تقول دية شعارات يعنى مش قاعده اساسية
مشكووووور 
جميل موضوعك تسلم ايدك​_


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 يناير 2009)

*أمممممممم
شكل فادى هرب من الموضوووووع
طيب عنداً فيه هثبته ههههههههه​*


----------



## mero_engel (22 يناير 2009)

ههههه جدعه يا دونا ​ 
بالنسبه بقي لراي 
طبعا ربنا معانا ودا لوحده كفايه انه الانسان يتفاءل وانه الدنيا فانيه ومفيش حاجه تستاهل تزعل عليه 
بس انزل بقي علي ارض الواقع 
في ايه في الدنيا يفرح 
في ايه في الدنيا يدعو لتفائل 
كفايه كل اللي بنشوفه كل يوم 
وربنا يستر علينا 
منموتش ناقصين عمر ههههه​


----------



## وليم تل (22 يناير 2009)

fadie قال:


> *لفت انتباهى اوى التوقيعات اللى مليانة اشخاص بتعيط و مكتأبة و حزينة و قرفانة، و لفت انتباهى اوى النكد فى موضوعات الشعر، حتى فى الترانيم شباب حزين و مكتأب!*
> 
> *انت ليه حزين؟*
> 
> ...


حقا فادى
شبابنا اليوم غير شباب الامس وانا طبعا من الأمس
اصبح يملأ وجة الكأبة والعبوس وسيبك من حكاية الامتحانات هما عن نفسهم نفسهم 
يفضلوا فى الدراسة على طول عارف لية خوفا من مستقبل غير واضح شايفين اللى اتخروجوا يا اما فى الشوارع يا على القهاوى لا شغلة ولا مشغلة حتى اللى بيشتغل طالع عينة ومتاكل حقة ورغم كدة على كف عفريت ممكن ينطرد فى اى وقت ونفسهم يتجوزوا ومحتاجين شبكة والدهب مولع ومحتاجين عفش والالعن الشقة مرتبهم ما يسدش حتى ايجارة واهاليهم مطحونة واسعار
مولعة نار وها يصرفوا على البيت ولا يجوزوا العيال من الاخر حاجة فعلا تجيب الكأبة
ورغم هذا انا من رأى ان الكأبة حالة صحية وليست مرضية وهى دلالة ان الشعور الانسانى
ما زال حيا واعتقد انها افضل كثيرا من اللى شايف الدنيا خربانة حوالية ومبتسم دة دلالة على
تبلد المشاعر اما صاحب الكأبة مصير الدنيا تزهزة معاة ويضحك لان لسة عندة شعور واحاسيس
اما بخصوص الاشعار فهى بلا كأبة مش ها تبقى اشعار لان حلاوتها فى كأبتها
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
وابتسم يارجل تبتسم لك الدنيا
ودمت بود​


----------



## جيلان (22 يناير 2009)

*ماشى يا مستر وليم عندك حق فى ان الى مُكتئب حاسس بالدنيا مش ضاربها طناش بس الاهم متتحولش الكأبة دى لاحباط لان ده الى هيدمر فعلا مستقبل الشاب لما يشوف الدنيا ضلمة وان مافيش فايدة فى حياته*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (22 يناير 2009)

*لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا مافيش حاجه تستاهل فى الدنيا دى لا للحزن ولا الكابه*


----------



## go love (23 يناير 2009)

fadie قال:


> *لفت انتباهى اوى التوقيعات اللى مليانة اشخاص بتعيط و مكتأبة و حزينة و قرفانة، و لفت انتباهى اوى النكد فى موضوعات الشعر، حتى فى الترانيم شباب حزين و مكتأب!*
> 
> *انت ليه حزين؟*
> لازم نحزن عشان نعرف ازاى نفرح ونعرف قيمة الفرحة الحياة مزيح *ليه مكتأب؟*
> ...



*مش هضيف كتير عن سبب حزنينا او كبتينا لان كل الاعضاء قالو كتير اوى عن سبب الحزن 
بس ممكن اقولك لمحة صغيرة جدا بعيد عن ظروفنا اللي انا مؤمن جدا اني ظروفي  وحظى فى ايدي مش  فى ايد غيري(دة بالنسبة لتحقيق الذات)
اقولك لية الشجن والحزن   
  لم تدي واحد بحب وتبقى نظرتك لية كلها حب وتكتشف ان بيغشك ويمكن كمان بيخونك دة هيولد اية  ..........
لم تلاقى اقرب مليك مش بيحبك  بس بيضحك فى وشك عشان خايف منك دة يولد اية ........
لم تلاقى  اقرب مليك مريض وانت مش قادر تعملة حاجة بيموت قدامك وانت مش بايدك اى حاجة هيكون احساسك اية .........
لم تلاقى الناس كلها بتكرة بعض كل عايز يكون احسن من التانى و   كل واحد مش بيفكر غير فى نفسة هو فو ق الكل هيكون شعورك اية ......
لم  تلاقى كل حاجة بقت بالمقيدة خد هااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااات ويمكن هات بل متاخد
تقول دة يولد اية ...........
لم تلاقى شاشات التلفزيون كلها قواضى وحوادث وحروب دة برنامج اختراق ودة خلف الاسوار  هيخلق جواك اية

عارف صدقنى انك هتقول ربنا فوق كل شي وحقيقى مفيش غيرة هو اللي يقدر وحدة بس يخرج الحزن ويوجد مكانة حب وسلام
لان هو ملك السلام

اظهر بقى ياريت عشان نعرف نتكلم ونتناقش  انا اللي عايز اسمعك صدقنى عايز اسمعك
تحياتـ ـ ـى لموضوع  مش موضوع لا دة حقيقي بنعشها دلوقتى وبادينا كلنا نخرج منها لو رجعنالة كلنا وعملنا بالعشر وصايا*​


----------



## meryam 4 jesus (23 يناير 2009)

*هقولك ليه بقينا كده ،،
من كتر الكدب والاستهتار والخيانة وحاجات تانى كتير عايشين فيها بقينا كده ،،
يوم مابنقابل حد مفيهوش الكلام ده بسسس بنفرح وننسى الحزن والكآبه وكل الكلام ده بس الحد الكويس ده غير متوفر للأسف هههه 


ميرسي لتعبك*


----------



## zama (23 يناير 2009)

انا رايئ ان الحياة هعيشها مرة واحدة "واللى ميستمتعش بحياته ميستهلش انه يعيشها اساسا"
ومفيش حاجة  تستدعى انى ازعل عليها حتى لو وصلت لفقدان اعز الناس لان زعلى عليهم مش هيرجعهم ولا هيغير من الوضع شئ وانا مش بكبر دماغى لا انا اقصد انك لازم تكون"" انجليزى الطبع"" فى مشاعرك مفيش داعى من المشاعر الفياضة................................
شكرا على الموضوع...........................................


----------



## Fadie (23 يناير 2009)

معلش يا بشر دايما بعمل الموضوع و بنسى انى عملته لدرجة انى كنت بفكر جدياً انهاردة افتح موضوع عن شباب آخر كآبة هههههههههههههه

الحقيقة انا مع الرأى اللى بيقول ان مفيش حاجة فى الدنيا ممكن تحصل و تستحق الإنسان يكتأب بسببها. فى نظرى، الكآبة الحقيقية لازم يكون مصدرها بعد عن الله فقط، هو دة مصدر الكآبة الحقيقية.

كان فى بنى آدم اسمه سليمان عاش من عشرتاشر قرن كدة قال كام جملة جامدين يعنى، عم الحج دة قال باطل الأباطيل الكل باطل، ولا منفعة تحت الشمس، باطل الأباطيل الكل باطل و قبض الريح.

الجدع دة كان عايز يقول للبشر اللى بيقروا كلامه، ان مفيش حاجة فى العالم دة تستاهل، دة كله باطل، دة كله ملهوش منفعة، مفيش حاجة مفيدة موجودة تحت الشمس كله كله هيضيع فى الآخر. كأنك جاى تمسك الهوا بإيدك، جرب والنبى و انت بتقرأ، امسك الهوا بإيدك ياعم مبنهزرش احنا هنا. ها؟ فى حاجة فى ايدك؟ مفيش!

هى الدنيا كدة بالظبط، مهما افتكرت انك حققت نجاحات، و مهما افتكرت انك فشلت بكل المقاييس، فى كل الأحوال النتيجة واحدة = قبض الريح!

دونا بتقول من الأخبار و الحروب و احوال البلد اللى حوالينا لازم نكتئب، دة على اساس انها لو كانت حلوة مكنش هيبقى فى اكتئاب مثلاً؟! و الإكتئاب هيحل حاجة؟ ولا حتى هيخليكى تعبرى عن مشاعرك؟

و امتحانات ايه يابنت العدرا اللى تخلينى اكتأب دى؟ نسينا ان الله موجود؟ نسينا اننا سلمنا له كل شىء فصرنا نُحمل؟ يعنى احنا سلمناله كل حاجة و هو يظبط بقى مع نفسه، هشيل هم نفسى ليه؟ يعنى جالى واحد بيقولى انا هظبطلك دنيتك المكعبلة دى، خلاص بقى هشيل هم امتحانات ليه؟ كل ليلة امتحان نبقى متوترين و مخنوقين و قرفانين من عيشتنا، و نيجى فى الإمتحان مبسوطين و نخرج مبسوطين، عشان عملنا اللى علينا. طيب ما كان من الاول ياعم الحج، لازم تخنق نفسك يعنى و خلاص؟

كيريا، انا مسمعتش منك ايه اللى بيخليكى تكتأبى؟

ميرنا، نموذج حر للبلوريتاريا هههههههههه، قصدى نموذج جامد و رائع. كانت كتلة كآبة و نكد و تشاؤم، و بقيت انسانة تانية خالص دايما تضحك و فرحانة لدرجة مخوفانى شوية هههههههه.

rgaa luswa (ترجم والنبى اسمك دة حاولت اقرأه لغاية ما اكتأبت ههههههههههه). انا معاك ان الفترة اللى فاتت دى خليتنا كلنا تعبانين نفسياً، بس مش معنى كدة اننا نكتأب لأن اكتائبنا دة ممنعش طفل تانى انه يموت، مش كدة؟ بدل ما نضيع الوقت فى الإكتئاب اللى ملوش اى لازمة ولا هيحل اى حاجة نفكر نعمل ايه بشكل عملى، مش كدة؟

انجى فقدان اى شخص عزيز علينا مش نهاية العالم، مفيش وفاة مفيش موت، دة مجرد انتقال. اكيد هنزعل عشان مش هنشوفه بالجسد تانى، بس لما نعرف ننا هنشوفه بأجسادنا الممجدة تانى و للأبد (ضمان مدى الحياة يعنى) يبقى اكتأب ليه؟ ما انا هشوفه تانى يا بنى آدمين!

كوكو مان، ياعم روق بكرة تروق و تحلى و هتبقى جميلة خالص. عيش اللحظة و متشيلش هم المستقبل شغل و جواز و مش عارف ايه، دماغك ياعم خبزنا كفافنا اعطنا اليوم، فكر ازاى تعيش انهاردة بس، متشيلش هم بكرة.

جيلان، دماغ جامدة بجد، مش عارف ايه حكايتك معايا اليومين دول ههههههه

عم مارشيلينو، لا فيها، فيها انت. فيها شاب زى العسل اسمه مارشيلينو، بس شايف الدنيا غلط. شايف الحياة غلط. شايفها سودا و و ملهاش ملامح خالص. ما تجرب تطنش و تعيش ببساطة؟ خد الدنيا زى ما هى ببساطة، انشاللة تضرب تقلب يحصلها اللى يحصل، هيحصل ايه يعنى؟ هيقولولنا السما كومبليت خلاص مفيش مكان؟ لا يا ريس متقلقش مكانك محفوظ حتة على النيل بتاع السما بس جامدة اوى. سيبك من الدنيا دى مهما عملت فيها هتفضل حاسس انها بردو مفهاش حاجة عدلة. طيب ايه اللى يربطنى بيها بقى الدنيا دى؟

رحيق، انا احب الدماغ العالية دى!

تونى، تطلع ايه الشعارات دى؟

وليم، حوار الجواز و الكلام دة انا بحس انه اكتر حاجة بتخلى الشاب بالذات يكتئب و يولع فى نفسه! نفسى افهم اللى اتجوزوا خدوا ايه يعنى؟ معرفش! مع ان الحياة كدة لذيذة يعنى، حد يحب يدخل القفص برجليه؟ انا مش شايف ان الكآبة هى عنوان وجود المشاعر الإنسانية و عدم وجودها هو عنوان تبلدها! لأنى مش شايف ان الكآبة دى ممكن تكون دافع قوى للامام. لو حبينا ناخد الموضوع فلسفياً، فأحب اعرف ايه ممكن تعمله الكآبة عشان تدفع الإنسان للإنجاز؟ لكن التفاؤل فى وسط دنيا خربانة، على الأقل بيدى فرصة للتفكير بهدوء لحل المشكلة.

سويتى كوكى جيرل، من فريق الدماغ العالية!

جو لاف، انت بقى حكايتك حكاية! يعنى انت متعرفش تفرح الا لما تنكد على نفسك ياعم؟ لما تدى واحد حب و تكتشف انه ميستاهلش و بيخونك يبقى تجيب كوريكتور (البتاع دة اللى كنا بنمسح به القلم الجاف و احنا فى المدرسة) و تمسحه من حياتك. بس كدة خلصت! لما تلاقى اقرب ما ليك بيخاف منك يبقى الغلط منك انت، مش منه هو! جرب كدة تديله مساحة من الحرية؟ او لو تقصد واحد منافق، يبقى ايه لازمته فى حياتك اصلاً؟ تكتئب عشانه بتاع ايه يعنى؟ لما تلاقى اقرب ما ليك مريض و انت مش قادر تعمله حاجة، تفتكر انك مش احن عليه من خالقه! لما تلاقى كل الناس بتكره بعض، نفض و عيش وقتك زى ما انت عايز تعيشه. بتربط حياتك بغيرك ليه؟ حياتك دى بتاعتك انت، مش بتاعت غيرك، عيشها زى ما انت عايز تعيشها، مش زى ما غيرك عايزك تعيشها! لما كل حاجة هات و خد، تعرف انك متعرفش الدنيا صح! عشان مفيش حد هيديك منغير ما تديله، ناموس الحياة كدة يا جميل! لما تلاقى خلف الأسوار و اختراق، غير المحطة و هات سبيس تون (مبهزرش و بتكلم بجد و انا بعمل كدة فعلاً)، هتفتكر براءة الكون و الطبيعة البريئة للإنسان.

انت يابنى انت و هو و هى، متكتأبش. مفيش حاجة تستاهل، انشالله الدنيا تولع، هيحصل ايه يعنى؟

سيبك من بكرة، بكرة دة بتاع ربنا. اعمل اللى عليك، و سيب الباقى عليه هو.

عيش حياتك دلوقتى، عيش اللحظة اللى انت فيها.

حب الحياة و حب الدنيا، عيش صح منغير ما تزعل ربنا.

اشكركم لتفاعلكم و سامحونى لو كنت نسيت الموضوع، الزهايمر عامل عمايل سودا معايا.

تحياتى للجميع


----------



## Aksios (23 يناير 2009)

بص يا فادى انا هقول عبارتين بالانجليزى و اعتقد هتبقه فاهمنى و اشمعنا مختار الجملتين دول 


Enjoy your life today because yesterday had gone and tomorrow may never  come

و دى كمان

easy come easy go

بخخخخخخخ مين اللى بيقول العبارتين دول دايماً

فخمتنى و لا لع؟؟:yahoo:
​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (23 يناير 2009)

*يا فادى يا جااااااااااااااااامد هههههه

اااااايه المواضيع الجامدة دى !!

*​


----------



## وليم تل (23 يناير 2009)

جيلان قال:


> *ماشى يا مستر وليم عندك حق فى ان الى مُكتئب حاسس بالدنيا مش ضاربها طناش بس الاهم متتحولش الكأبة دى لاحباط لان ده الى هيدمر فعلا مستقبل الشاب لما يشوف الدنيا ضلمة وان مافيش فايدة فى حياته*


حقا مس جيلان
الكأبة هى رد فعل شعور انسانى بمجريات الامور من حولة وهذا شىء جميل
ولكن ان نحولة لعبوس دائم هنا تصبح حالة مرضية تشاؤمية انهزامية نجعل
الاحباط واليأس يتملك احاسيسنا مما يجعلنا نفقد الامل فى مستقبل افضل
ومن هنا اقول ازعل وافرح كما تشاء فهذا دليلا على انك كائن حى لة احاسيس
ولكن المهم الا يتغلب احدهما على الاخر فالوسطية فى كل شىء جميل
واجمل شىء فى الحياة هى مقدرتنا ان نحول احزاننا الى افراح
ودمتى بود​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (23 يناير 2009)

*(ترجم والنبى اسمك دة حاولت اقرأه لغاية ما اكتأبت ههههههههههه). انا معاك ان الفترة اللى فاتت دى خليتنا كلنا تعبانين نفسياً، بس مش معنى كدة اننا نكتأب لأن اكتائبنا دة ممنعش طفل تانى انه يموت، مش كدة؟ بدل ما نضيع الوقت فى الإكتئاب اللى ملوش اى لازمة ولا هيحل اى حاجة نفكر نعمل ايه بشكل عملى، مش كدة؟​*
*يا فادي اترجم اية يا سيدي 
انا اختك  / رجعا ليسوع 

وعندك حق الاكتاب مش بيحل حاجة بس غصب عننا مش بايدينا​*


----------



## وليم تل (23 يناير 2009)

> وليم، حوار الجواز و الكلام دة انا بحس انه اكتر حاجة بتخلى الشاب بالذات يكتئب و يولع فى نفسه! نفسى افهم اللى اتجوزوا خدوا ايه يعنى؟ معرفش! مع ان الحياة كدة لذيذة يعنى، حد يحب يدخل القفص برجليه؟ انا مش شايف ان الكآبة هى عنوان وجود المشاعر الإنسانية و عدم وجودها هو عنوان تبلدها! لأنى مش شايف ان الكآبة دى ممكن تكون دافع قوى للامام. لو حبينا ناخد الموضوع فلسفياً، فأحب اعرف ايه ممكن تعمله الكآبة عشان تدفع الإنسان للإنجاز؟ لكن التفاؤل فى وسط دنيا خربانة، على الأقل بيدى فرصة للتفكير بهدوء لحل المشكلة.



اخى الحبيب فادى
واضح من ردك على نوع من الكأبة المستترة تسيطر عليك وتجعلك تنظر لعش الزوجية الجميل 
على انة قفص يحبس حريتك ولكنة فى الحقيقة نوع من الهروب من مواجة اعبائها قبل وبعد الزواج
والتظاهر بعدم الاهتمام بما بجرى حولنا من امور هو نوع من تبلد احاسيس لا ارادية خوفا من المجهول
ولكن عندما يحدث لى اكتأب كرد فعل لمشاكل او منغصات حياتية تحدث حولى وكونى انسانا لة احاسيس
وعقل راجح يفكر بة بالتأكيد هذة اللحظة ستجعلنى افكر جديا كيف كيف احول كأبتى لشىء افضل
وارسم خطوات صحيحة لدروب حياتى المستقبلية والا اترك مشاعرى للتحول التشاؤمى ومن هنا
كان قولى ان الكأبة شىء صحى وانها افضل كثيرا من التبلد الحسى الذى يجعلنا لا نتأثر بما حولنا
انت يابنى انت و هو و هى، متكتأبش. مفيش حاجة تستاهل، انشالله الدنيا تولع، هيحصل ايه يعنى؟

بالعكس ازعل واكتئب كما يحلو لك فأنت انسان ولكن لا تجعلها تختويك وتدمرك واجعلها لحظة للتفكير 

وانطلاقة جريئة لتحقيق مستقبل افضل بأيجابية تفاؤلية وليس سلبية تشاؤمية

سيبك من بكرة، بكرة دة بتاع ربنا. اعمل اللى عليك، و سيب الباقى عليه هو.

وانا اقول تناسى امس ولا تنساة لانة مدرستك فى الحياة وانظر لغد افضل ولكن كن مخططا لة

وارسم مستقبلك بيدك مهما كانت الصعوبات وهنا دع الباقى لعمل الرب

عيش حياتك دلوقتى، عيش اللحظة اللى انت فيها.

وانا اقول عيش حياتك بلحظنها وخليطها الرائع من احزان وافراح ولكن اياك وان تتجاهل مستقبلك

حب الحياة و حب الدنيا، عيش صح منغير ما تزعل ربنا.

اضحك للدنيا تضحك لك ايضا وان زعلت منك فى يوم ازعل منها بس ما تطولش عشان ما تنسكش
وحاول دايما تتصالح معها بخطوات مدروسة لمستقبل افضل وحياة اجمل 

ودمت بود​


----------



## Fadie (23 يناير 2009)

مراميرو حررتى مشاركتك ليه؟ شفتها قبل ما تغيريها :t30:

ربنا موجود انا اعرفك بإسم تانى؟ شكلك عارفنى كويس

رجعا ليسوع، معلش معرفتش اقرأ اسمك خالص، و النتيجة أى كانت جميلة.

وليم، لا يا سيدى انا مش بكتأب خالص ولا فى اسباب تخلينى اكتأب متقلقش و كلامى عن القفص دة هزار اكيد مش جد، بس معنى كلامى واضح ان الحياة بجواز او منغير جواز متفرقش، و متقلقش اخوك قد المسئولية! عموماً انا احترم وجهة نظرك و اقدرها، رغم انى لا اؤمن بها.

تحياتى


----------



## وليم تل (23 يناير 2009)

> وليم، لا يا سيدى انا مش بكتأب خالص ولا فى اسباب تخلينى اكتأب متقلقش و كلامى عن القفص دة هزار اكيد مش جد، بس معنى كلامى واضح ان الحياة بجواز او منغير جواز متفرقش، و متقلقش اخوك قد المسئولية! عموماً انا احترم وجهة نظرك و اقدرها، رغم انى لا اؤمن بها.



طالما القفص هزار فادى
اذا اتمنالك قفصا سعيدا بنعمة رب المجد
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
وبالمناسبة ما معنى ان الحياة بجواز وبدون جواز ما تفرقش......؟!
وشكرا لك على احترامك لوجة نظرى رغم انك لا تؤمن بها
ومن هنا اقول لم لا نتناقش فى وجة النظر هذة اليس من الممكن ان اكون على صواب 
وبمناقشتنا نعطى للموضوع منظور اخر يعود علينا وعلى الجميع بالفائدة
وبالمناسبة ادعوك للتحاور معنا على الرابط التالى
ودمت بود​http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=71781


----------



## Fadie (23 يناير 2009)

> وبالمناسبة ما معنى ان الحياة بجواز وبدون جواز ما تفرقش......؟!


 
انا ببص للموضوع بشكل أوسع، هعيش و اتجوز و فى الآخر هموت و اروح السما، وهناك مبيتجوزوش، هتفرق فى ايه بقى جواز ولا مش جواز؟ انا بتكلم بإعتبار ان السماء هى هدف الإنسان من حياته، بس!



> ومن هنا اقول لم لا نتناقش فى وجة النظر هذة اليس من الممكن ان اكون على صواب
> وبمناقشتنا نعطى للموضوع منظور اخر يعود علينا وعلى الجميع بالفائدة


 
انا سألت:



> لو حبينا ناخد الموضوع فلسفياً، فأحب اعرف ايه ممكن تعمله الكآبة عشان تدفع الإنسان للإنجاز؟ لكن التفاؤل فى وسط دنيا خربانة، على الأقل بيدى فرصة للتفكير بهدوء لحل المشكلة.


 
فلو حابب نتناقش تفضل

تحياتى و محبتى


----------



## Aksios (23 يناير 2009)

fadie قال:


> ربنا موجود انا اعرفك بإسم تانى؟ شكلك عارفنى كويس


 
لع مش تعرفنى باسم تانى
بس انا مراقبك فى المنتدى و عرفك من المنتدى ​


----------



## وليم تل (23 يناير 2009)

> انا ببص للموضوع بشكل أوسع، هعيش و اتجوز و فى الآخر هموت و اروح السما، وهناك مبيتجوزوش، هتفرق فى ايه بقى جواز ولا مش جواز؟ انا بتكلم بإعتبار ان السماء هى هدف الإنسان من حياته، بس!



وانا سأحاول النظر معك طبقا لهذا المفهوم 
فادى
ها اعيش واتجوز وفى الاخر ها اموت واروح السما وهناك لا يتزوجون فبلاة جواز
ها اعيش اجوع واكل وفى الاخر اموت واروح السما وهناك لا يأكلون فبلاة اكل
ها اعيش وادرس واتعلم وفى الاخر ها اموت واروح السما وهناك لا دراسة ولا تعليم فبلاة تعليم
ها اعيش واشتغل واقبض واصرف وفى الاخر ها اموت واروح السما وهناك لا شغل ولا فلوس فبلاة شغل
ها اعيش وفى الاخر ها اموت طب ما اموت دلوقتى عشان الحق اروح السما وبلاها عيشة من الاصل
اخى الحبيب اذا نظرنا بتمعن لهذا المفهوم سنجد انفسنا ليس امام نوع غريب من الأكتئاب بل امام
نوعا من عدم الحراك الانسانى الذى يحيطة نوعا غريبا من السلبية المفرطة والناطقة بلهجة تشاؤمية مفزعة
فكل منا يعيش حياتة بمرها قبل حلوها راض بها وبما قسمة اللة لة من خير اوشر يكتأب احيانا ويفرح احيانا اخرى
ولكنة يسير فى دروب الحياة بأمان صادق وعمل فاعل يخدمة ويخدم من حولة املا ومطلبا للفردوس
ولدينا مثل رائع لمن اتجة طالبا السماء فقط تاركا الحياة الدنيا وترهبن فى احدى الاديرة
ولكنة لم يكتفى بالصلاة فى قلايتة متضرعا للة تاركا الحياة الطبيعة بل يترك قلايتة ويذهب للحقل ويزرع ولورشة النجارة وينتج ......الخ حتى يقتات قوت يومة بعرقة وعملة والفائض يصدرة خارج الدير ليخدم بة من حولة ..؟!





> لو حبينا ناخد الموضوع فلسفياً، فأحب اعرف ايه ممكن تعمله الكآبة عشان تدفع الإنسان للإنجاز؟ لكن التفاؤل فى وسط دنيا خربانة، على الأقل بيدى فرصة للتفكير بهدوء لحل المشكلة.



حقا انت سألت وأنا على الاجابة
الموضوع ليس محتاجا لنظرة فلسفية او صفصفة كلامية وانما يحتاج لنظرة واقعية فمن اتى بالخراب لهذة الدنيا
اليس الانسان اى مثلى ومثلك أذن فمن يستطيع اصلاح هذا الخراب اليس انا وانت 
وهنا قد تقول لى وكيف يتاتى هذا بالكأبة أقول من اين اتت الينا تلك الكأبة مش بسبب كبوات ومنغصات حياتية تقابلنا يوميا ولاننا بشر لنا احاسيس وشعور تتحرك متفاعلة مع تغيرات الحياة يحدث بسببها هذا الاكتئاب
ولاننا نملك تلك المشاعر مع عقول راجحة تفكر سننظر لم حولنا وسنحاول ترتيب اوراقنا لنتعايش مع مشاكلنا
ونحاول جاهدين بعمل اقوى وافضل وبذل مزيد من الجهد والعرق حتى نستطيع ان نحقق اهدافنا المنشودة
وهنا سيكون الفضل للعبوس او الكأبة الوقتية التى تجعلنا نعيد حساباتنا واعمالنا دائما
اما ذلك الانسان الذى يفضل ان يعيش مبتسما دائما حتى فى وقت الازمات ضاربا عرض الحائط بكل ما حولة
او بمعنى اخر مديها طناش لانة لا يهمة الا لحظة عايشها فهذا لا يستطيع النظر تحت ارجلة وبالتالى يكون 
قليل الرؤية المستقبلية لانة اصبح متبلد الاحاسيس لا تحركة اى تغيرات او تأثرات حياتية وقد نقول علية انسانا
متفائلا ولكنى فى الحقيقة اقول انة اتكالى متبلد الاحاسيس وسيظل كما هو بلا حراك ولا مستقبل
ومازال الحوار مفتوحا ان شئت
ودمت بود​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (24 يناير 2009)

Fadie قال:


> مراميرو حررتى مشاركتك ليه؟ شفتها قبل ما تغيريها :t30:
> [/SIZE]



*هههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههه

يالهوى يا فادى انت منهم :t9: 

طيب كده تسيحلى قدام الناس انا قلت خالينى مكتأبه وفى حالى :11azy:

بس خلاااااااااص خلصت امتحانات النهارده وراح الأكتئاب بقى 30:

بص يا فادى...

فى الحياة السودة اللى أحنا عايشنها دى مفيش حد مش مكتئب

حتى لو واحد مش عنده مشاكل ده لو فى حد كده اكيد هيكتأب من كده 

وده بيحصل فعلا...

وأنت عارف اللى فيها وشفت المشاركة وخالينا ساكتين بقى هههههه

يجعل الشفاااااااااا على ايديك يا فووووووووفو 30:

أى خدمة بدلعك أهو :smil16: هههه*​


----------



## Fadie (24 يناير 2009)

> وانا سأحاول النظر معك طبقا لهذا المفهوم
> فادى
> ها اعيش واتجوز وفى الاخر ها اموت واروح السما وهناك لا يتزوجون فبلاة جواز
> ها اعيش اجوع واكل وفى الاخر اموت واروح السما وهناك لا يأكلون فبلاة اكل
> ...


 
انت بتخلط بين ضروريات الحياة، و كماليات الحياة!



> ولاننا نملك تلك المشاعر مع عقول راجحة تفكر سننظر لم حولنا وسنحاول ترتيب اوراقنا لنتعايش مع مشاكلنا
> ونحاول جاهدين بعمل اقوى وافضل وبذل مزيد من الجهد والعرق حتى نستطيع ان نحقق اهدافنا المنشودة
> وهنا سيكون الفضل للعبوس او الكأبة الوقتية التى تجعلنا نعيد حساباتنا واعمالنا دائما


 
شوف، احنا مش فى حالة قياسية عشان نقدر نضع اجابة ثابتة، و بالتالى الإجابة تعتمد على خبرة حياتية. انا مقابلتش شخص مكتأب دفعه إكتئابه للأمام إطلاقاً.

اما الإبتسام فى وجه المشاكل مش معناه ان الفرد لا ينظر للأمام، بالعكس بإبتسامته هيعرف يشوف ادام، لكن المكتأب عمره ما هيشوف قدام ابداً.

انت مكتأب؟ او بتحب الإكتئاب؟

مرمر

خلصت الإمتحانات خلاص، هنفضل مكتأبين بردو؟ نضحك شوية بقى


----------



## وليم تل (24 يناير 2009)

> انت بتخلط بين ضروريات الحياة، و كماليات الحياة!


​اخى الحبيب فادى
اعذرنى اذا كنت وقفت برهة من الزمن متعجبا من رد شبية بمسد كول او رد تلغرافى
وتعجبى لأنة نابع من محاور مثلك وكنت متوقع توضيح مضمون هذا الخلط وكيف يكون...؟!




> شوف، احنا مش فى حالة قياسية عشان نقدر نضع اجابة ثابتة، و بالتالى الإجابة تعتمد على خبرة حياتية. انا مقابلتش شخص مكتأب دفعه إكتئابه للأمام إطلاقاً.


حقا كان قولك واننا لسنا فى حالة قياسية لانها تعتمد على خبرتنا فى الحياة ومن هنا جائت اهمية المناقشة
فمن خبرتك الحياتية لم تتقابل الا مع حالات اكتئابية مرضية ولم يتنثنى لك ان تتقابل مع اخرى صحية
وبالتالى مع المناقشة معى او مع غيرى بالقطع ستحصل على خبرات ونتائج افضل قد تغير مفهومك كليا ان اردت




> اما الإبتسام فى وجه المشاكل مش معناه ان الفرد لا ينظر للأمام، بالعكس بإبتسامته هيعرف يشوف ادام، لكن المكتأب عمره ما هيشوف قدام ابداً.


حقا انا معك فى ان الابتسام امام المشاكل شىء رائع ولكن دون تجاهل يعنى الا نقول واية يعنى ما احنا عايشين وخلاص بمعنى اننا نعيش اللحظة الحالية ولا نهتم بنظرة مستقبلية لو استمر الحال على ما هو علية
كما ان من يكتئب مع تلك المشاكل فهى دليل على تأثرة الشديد بها واذا كان اكتئابة حالة صحية مؤقتة فهنا سيفكر كثيرا للخروج من مشاكلة اما لو كان اكتئاب مرضى مزمن فهذة حالة استثنائية دليل على الفشل




> انت مكتأب؟ او بتحب الإكتئاب؟


لست ادرى هل هذة الاسئلة موجهه لشخصى ام لا وعلى كل سأجاوب عليها
أنت مكتئب؟ بالقطع احيانا ولقد حدث هذا لفترة لحظة قرائتى ردك خاصة وانة من محاور ولكنى ابتسمت بعدها 
وكتبت ردى
أو بتحب الاكتئاب ؟ بالقطع لا يوجد انسان بيحب الاكتئاب ولكنة مثل الشر احيانا لابد منة
ودمت بود​


----------



## christ my lord (27 يناير 2009)

*موضوع رائع بجد يا فادى *

*وانا لىَ تعليق صغير جدا وسمعتة من البابا شنودة وعجبنى قوى*

*البابا قال : كن كالسمكة الصغيرة التى تسير عكس اتجاة تيارات المياة*

*السمكة برغم ضعفها بالنسبة لقوة وضغط المياة لها القدرة ان تسير عكس اتجاة تيار *

*المياة .. واحنا لابد ان نستمر بقوة المسيح برغم ضعفنا .. *

*"لكم فى الحياة ضيق لكن ثقوا انا قد غلبت العالم"*

*لو اى حد مشى على الاية دى بايمان وثقة لا يمكن هيشعر بكتأب ولا حزن لانة واثق*

*ان * *المسيح مدبر حياتة للصالح دايماً*

*انا واحد من الناس كنت اشعر بقمة الكأبة والحزن من فترة قريبة *

*لكن لما ظهر مجد الله فى حياتى عرفت ان لا التفكير ولا الحزن هيعملوا حاجة*

*وفعلا اكتشفت ان السبب الوحيد للكأبة والحزن هو بعد الانسان عن الله*

*وهو دة هدف الشيطان انة يضع الانسان فى حالة حزن وضيق دايما . ونقمة على جميع الامور*

*ودة يوصل لحالة التمرد وعدم الرضا وبالتالى بعدة عن الله *

*ولكن هات اى انسان فعلا المسيح فى حياتة وفى معاشرة حقيقية بينة وبين ربنا*

*هتلاقية عايش فى سلام وطمأنينة حتى ولو الدنيا دى خربت*

*"سلام اترك لكم .. سلام اعطيكم"*
​


----------



## go love (28 يناير 2009)

*جو لاف، انت بقى حكايتك حكاية! يعنى انت متعرفش تفرح الا لما تنكد على نفسك ياعم؟ لما تدى واحد حب و تكتشف انه ميستاهلش و بيخونك يبقى تجيب كوريكتور (البتاع دة اللى كنا بنمسح به القلم الجاف و احنا فى المدرسة) و تمسحه من حياتك
. بس كدة خلصت! 



اكيد اعرفـــ كويس
بس بكل بساطة كدة خلصت سنين من عمرك مسحتها بقلم

دة عمر واحدالطبيعى انك لازم  تدوق طعم المر عشان تعرف  تميز طعم العسل
قولي اتعلم منها ...قولي التجارب اللي فاتت تكون نتيجة مثمرة للي جاي لاكن متقوليش امسح وكوريكتر وبس كدة خلصت.


لما تلاقى اقرب ما ليك بيخاف منك يبقى الغلط منك انت، مش منه هو! جرب كدة تديله مساحة من الحرية؟ او لو تقصد واحد منافق، يبقى ايه لازمته فى حياتك اصلاً؟ تكتئب عشانه بتاع ايه يعنى؟

 هى مش مسالت اخاف او يخاف منى لا خالص  هى ان الواحد عايز الناس  تكون صفية قلبها صافي ومتشيلش طول مهي بكي على الواحد 
عايز الناس تحب بعض من غير غيرة او حقد مش عايز نظام المجملات المصنوعة تسيطر علينا
زعلان قولي زعلان لاكن تشيل لا
تشيل يبقي شيل بعيد عنينا 
ودة سبب يزعل بس مش هكتئب فى فرق كبير مبين الاكتأب والزعل 


 لما تلاقى اقرب ما ليك مريض و انت مش قادر تعمله حاجة، تفتكر انك مش احن عليه من خالقه! لما تلاقى كل الناس بتكره بعض، نفض و عيش وقتك زى ما انت عايز تعيشه. بتربط حياتك بغيرك ليه؟ حياتك دى بتاعتك انت، مش بتاعت غيرك، عيشها زى ما انت عايز تعيشها، مش زى ما غيرك عايزك تعيشها! لما كل حاجة هات و خد، تعرف انك متعرفش الدنيا صح! عشان مفيش حد هيديك منغير ما تديله، ناموس الحياة كدة يا جميل! لما تلاقى خلف الأسوار و اختراق، غير المحطة و هات سبيس تون (مبهزرش و بتكلم بجد و انا بعمل كدة فعلاً)، هتفتكر براءة الكون و الطبيعة البريئة للإنسان.



عايز اقولك حاجة مهما اوى بالنسبة حالة الاكتأب وحالة السعادة والنشوة 
مش بمزجنا انينا نتحكم فيهم  اللي بيتحكم فيهم الظروف المحيطة والجو  يعنى لو في رياح واعاصير هتكون فين حالة السكون والهدوء 
وعايز اقولك ان  حالةالنفسية  فيرس بينتشر من المصاب للسليم سوء ضحكــــــــــة او دمعة
  هنا يجي دورنا في انينا  نسيطر على نفسينا رغم الجو السي اللي حوالينا ونكون عندنا منعاة قويا وتكون دايما ضحكتنا اقوى من دمعتنا  ا  
 اما بالنسبة الالي انت بتقولة  دة معناة انك انت بتلغى اعظم احساس ربنا ادهولنا بكل بساطة 
وهو الاحساس بالاخر الاحساس بالمظلومين االاحساس باالمقهورين والاحساس بالمحتاجين

انت لغيت الشركة اللي ربنا ادهالنا في الاحساس باللي حوالينا ومشركة المهم وفرحهم
 بتلغى احساس الكاتب والمؤالف والشاعر 
انت كدة بتخلى الانسان مش بيحس غير بنفسة وبس 
كلام دة يخلينا نعيش منعزلين عن الناس اللي حولينا يخليك عايش لوحدك 
دة كلام يقول و بيعلن فيها الانا .... انا ثم حياتى انا ....ثم انا بس بطريقة عيش وسيب الدنيا تموت تعيش احنا مالنا 

يا اخ فادى هى المسالة مش مسالت ربط حياتى بحيات غيرى لا  احنا عارفين صدقنى ان دة حياتى انا وكل لحظة انا بعشها دية ثروتى انا 
  بس لازم اعرف انى انا مش عايش لوحدى فى ناس معايا حواليا انا جزء من المجتمع لازم احس  بالي بيدور حواليا طبعا مش لدرجة الاكتأب 
بس  الواحد لما  يشوف واحد قريبة اخوة ابوة تعبان ومريض وبيتالم وهو يكون مبسوط وفرحان 
 عايز تكون فى حرب والدنيا خربانة على راي المغني اللي حس بالناس وغنلهم وهو ماشى ولا على بقالة 

 ا  انت لو لاغيت الاحساس  بالحزن والفرح يبقى بتلغي ادميتك( لانينا هنكون زي الوحوش .....دة لو مكنتش الوحوش نفسها بتحزن على  اللي ليها) ويبقى بتلغي حبك( لان الحب مشركة فى الالم قبل الفرح) و بتلغي وجودك اصلا ( لانك هتكون دايما لوحدك لانك تفكيرك منصب لنفسك ثم نفسك 


 على فكرة عمرك مهتحس بالشبع لو محستش بالجوع
وعمرك مهتعرف معنا الفرح لو معرفت الدموع
وعمرك مهتعرفنى عشان مشفتنيش ولا اية ......*​


----------



## max mike (29 يناير 2009)

*وهو فى ايه فى الدنيا الواحد يفرح عشانه

عموما بلاش خلينى ساكت عشان انا لو قلت ايه اللى مضايقنى ومخلينى محبط ومخنوق مش هخلص

ومش عايز اضايقكم

سلام ونعمة*


----------



## GogoRagheb (12 فبراير 2009)

مايكل مايك قال:


> *وهو فى ايه فى الدنيا الواحد يفرح عشانه
> 
> عموما بلاش خلينى ساكت عشان انا لو قلت ايه اللى مضايقنى ومخلينى محبط ومخنوق مش هخلص
> 
> ...




احلى سلام ليك يا مايكل
بعد .........
انا اتفق معاك ان فى اسباب كتير فى الحياه 
تدعو الانسان للأكتئاب 
مثلا
1- فقدان شخص عزيز على قلب الانسان .
2- خيانة صديق لصديقه ............
.................الخ
كل دى اسباب كافية للحزن لكن كده يبقى ايه الفرق بيننا 
وبين اولاد العالم اللى السيد المسيح حذرنا من التمثل بهم
وكلنا بنزعل ولازم نزعل 
لكن الفرق بيننا احنا اولاد النور وبين اولاد الظلام :
1-نتائج الحزن ممكن تبقى بأثر ايجابى للأحسن لأنها تكون رسالة من ربنا 
2- احنا (اولاد النور ) بنبقى مليانين رجاء وفرح لأن المسيح بداخلنا 
؛ فمهما نزعل لا الزعل يأثر فينا بالأثر السلبى ، ولا يخلينا زعلانين على طول
ختاما
اذكر مقولة لأحد الحكماء
" العالم لا يهمه اذا كنت تضحك او تبكى
فأضحك بالأحسن[/color][/b][/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## max mike (12 فبراير 2009)

gogoragheb قال:


> احلى سلام ليك يا مايكل
> بعد .........
> انا اتفق معاك ان فى اسباب كتير فى الحياه
> تدعو الانسان للأكتئاب
> ...




*شكرا لكلامك الجميل ده يا جوجو وربنا يديم الفرح والمحبة على كل اولاده*


----------



## GogoRagheb (12 فبراير 2009)

*متشكر ليك جدا يا مايكل وارجو ان انا ماكنش دوشتك بكلامى الكتير*


----------



## احلى ديانة (17 فبراير 2009)

بص يا فادى 

انا عن نفسى حياتى خاصة بيا بمعنى ان حزنى بشيلة جوة نفسى 
اقعد اهزر واضحك بس من جوايا حاجة تانية علشان ما اشيلش حد همى 

حزنى بيطلع فى اوقات الضيق او لما تيجى حاجة تفكرنى بية

ودا للاسف بيحصل كل يوم 

وانا بعشق كل حاجة حزينة
اغانى وترانيم وقصايد

وما تقليش انت حزين لية لانى هقلك السبب

اولا : فقدان والدى الله يرحمة
ثانيا : فقدان اعز الناس عندى
ثالثا واخيرا : المواقف الى بتقابلنى كل يوم والطريقة الى الواحد بيشوف الناس بتتعامل بيها

وحاولت كتير بجد اطلع من الحزن دا ومش نافع 

يا راجل دا انا ليا 5 سنين او اكتر فى الحزن مش عارف اطلع منة

اخوك فادى
​


----------



## Fadie (20 فبراير 2009)

يا ترى يا قادى بتحب ابوك الارضى والسماوى؟


----------



## Alexander.t (6 مارس 2009)

اخى العزيز فادى 
الحياه داخل مصر لا توجد بها سعاده لانها ببساطه مفهوم السعاده اتلغى لكل شاب زى 
زى ما بيقولو على الشباب ده رجليه شالته من صغره صدقنى اخويا فادي المشكله فى حجات كتيير
المشكله لو انت مش لاقى شغل هتعمل ايه والمشكله التانيه انك لو شغال الفلوس اللى انت بتجيبها من بره مش بتقضى متطلبات الحياه المشكله اكبر من ان تكون مشكله
لان الحياه كل يوم بتزيد مطالبها والفلوس  زى ما هيا قيمتها بتقل والحياه عاوزه اكتر طب هنشتغل ايه ولا ايه عشان نقضى على مصاريف الحياه
الحياه يا عزيزى بقت صعبه جدا جدا جدا 
وياريت متقوليش عشان احنا بنبعد عن ربنا لان كل واحد عارف هو بيعمل ايه
بس هو الراجل قالها قبل ما يموت    (  مفيش فايده )صدقنى بجد مفيش فايده
اخوك الصغير جدا والتعبان من الحياه جدا
مينا البطل


----------



## doooody (28 مارس 2009)

الف شكر علي الموضوع الجميل 
لكن انا ميزعلنيش غير بعد اغلي الناس


----------



## النهيسى (28 مارس 2009)

شكرا أخى فادى موضوع راااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع​


----------



## eriny roro (28 مارس 2009)

عندك حق كتير 
كل ما اسال حد عامل ايه
يقولى انا مخنوق و تعبان سيبونى فى حالى انا اتخقت من الدنيا دى
بس بجد مفيش حاجة تستاهل​


----------

